# Electric Oven



## DeadShort (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm a DC technican gone contractor; no formal training just alot of hands on. I still work full time for A UPS and battery contractor but I do side work with my own license. 

So I have a customer wanting to install an electric oven rated at 6.8KW @ 240VAC, the label states max amps=30 and the unit is pre-wired for 4W 240 with #12 AWG leads in 1/2in steel flex. The panel has a 100 amp main with 1 -240 volt, 20 amp breaker for A/C and 6 -120 volt, 15 amp circuits and 1 - 20 amp laundry.

Should I hardwire or use a 30/50 amp 4W plug/recepticle. What size breaker and romex should I use?

I have already installed it, but since it was new to me I just wanted to run it by the a few wisemen.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I hope that by DC you mean District of Columbia.
If you are wiring Alternating Current, STOP! before someone is killed. The two have some similarities but not many. I am guessing that you got lucky (firewise) due to color codes and the little flyer that came with the appliance. I suggest the following;
FIRST!!!!!!!!!!!! Have an electrician inspect what you did. If anything happens, you will be liable and if I'm on the jury.......
2nd, refrain from doing anything that you are not licensed to do, heartache is sure to follow in one form or another.
This wisemans opinion is that you are one of the ones that make the public opinion of construction business just one step over attorneys.
Please stay within your field until you are qualified to enter the next. We have enough blackeyes as it is.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Dead Short.....Sorry, applying your post to your name gives me a chill.

Bob


----------



## jbfan (Apr 1, 2004)

What does it take to get a license in CA. You are the second electrical contractor that has come to this site and asked the most basic of questions that an electrician would know in his sleep.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

Damn, all I got in my Cracker Jack box was a decoder ring. 
I had to earn my license.


jbfan, Aint it the truth!


----------



## DeadShort (Feb 1, 2005)

*S plain nation...*

I used 8/3 w/ground, a NEMA 14-50R and 14-50P, mounted in a 4in-deep old work box with stainless cover and a 40-amp two pole breaker to protect. 6800 watts/240 volts = 28.33 amps X 125% = 35.375 amps or next size up breaker, 40 amp. #8 type NM is good for 40 amps. I use the NEC 1996 since California uses it for the testing.

I'm sure my customer will be ok, the only smoke from that oven will be the food...


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

NEC 1996? Have I been wasting my time reading NEC 2005?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

> I use the NEC 1996 since California uses it for the testing.


One of the most rule & law saturated places in the land and they still use 1996?


----------



## marxlaws (Jan 11, 2005)

2002 still good till july right?


----------



## marxlaws (Jan 11, 2005)

2002 still good till july right? i all ways get that lag time messed up with inspectors specialy when they came out with the afci some wanted it now and some did not think it applied at the time.


----------

